# E-mail versenden



## newb (10. Apr 2009)

Hi Leute 
ich versuch gerade mit Javamail eine Email zu versenden! Bis jetzt sieht mein code so aus:


```
String recipient = "Muster@googlemail.com";
      String from = "Muster2@googlemail.com";
      String subject  = "Test";
      String content = "TEST";

      Properties prop = new Properties();
      prop.setProperty("mail.smtp.host", "smtp.googlemail.com");    
      Session session = Session.getDefaultInstance(prop);
      Message msg = new MimeMessage(session);
      InternetAddress addressFrom = new InternetAddress(recipient);
      msg.setFrom(addressFrom);
      InternetAddress addressRecipient = new InternetAddress(from);
      msg.setRecipient(Message.RecipientType.TO, addressRecipient);
      msg.setSubject(subject);
      msg.setContent(content, "text/plain");

      Transport.send(msg);
```

Netbeans bringt jetzt aber eine SMTPSendFailedException Exception! Kann mir jemand sagen an was das liegt?
Ich vermute das ich bei
prop.setProperty("mail.smtp.host", "smtp.googlemail.com");    
einen anderen Wert für smtp.googlemail.com angeben muss! Aber ich weis nicht was!?
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen


----------



## hdi (11. Apr 2009)

Vllt ne dumme Frage, aber: Existieren diese E-Mail Adressen überhaupt.

Ansonsten denke ich scheitert es am Passwort? Das übergibst du ja nirgends. Kenn mich mit JavaMail nicht aus, ist also nur geraten. Aber eig. gibt es ja keinen Email-Provider bei dem man ohne Passwort senden kann. Und einfach so umgehen kann das JavaMail sicherlich nicht.


----------



## HoaX (11. Apr 2009)

hinter der SMTPSendFailedException sollte eigentlich die Nachricht stehen wieso es nicht geht, oder du schaltest einfach debug ein ...


----------



## newb (11. Apr 2009)

Ok hat sich erledigt...


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Apr 2009)

Was war das Problem?


----------

